
Everything a Startup Needs to Know About Raising Funds - Daniel Gould Interview - drm237
http://blog.mixergy.com/everything-a-startup-needs-to-know-about-raising-funds-daniel-gould-interview/
======
bigtoga
I'd read it if it was an article...

